# Yao had his jaw cut



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao cuts jaw in China's 87-73 win over Lebanon 



> Pivot Yao Ming had his jaw cut and had four stitches in China's 87-73 victory over Lebanon on Tuesday at the Asian Basketball Championships for men here.
> 
> Ali Fakhreddine crashed down Yao and cut Yao's jaw with his flying elbow 5:10 minutes into the second half when China led by 34-23.
> 
> ...





> In the 2001 version of the tournament in Shanghai, China had a brawl with Lebanon with both teams were punished by FIBA. Yao and other two players of the current Chinese squad, Li Nan and Zhang Jinsong, competed in 2001.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That elbow was so nasty that Yao Ming had to receive 4 stitches after the match. I wish he'll be alright soon. anyway, I like the fact that yao finally showed some attitude and emotions towards the officials :clap:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Guess all it takes is a few stitches to get Yao aroused!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

These pictures are awesome. Correct me if I am wrong but, that looks more like a chin than a jaw. Scared the crap out of me because the article title is "Yao had his jaw cut."

Thought this was worse than it was.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Man that guy is a punk. Yao should have body slammed his ***. At least he got angry and palmed his blood down. Maybe he is more comfortable expressing himself in China.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

sherwin said:


> Man that guy is a punk. Yao should have body slammed his ***. At least he got angry and palmed his blood down. Maybe he is more comfortable expressing himself in China.




Nah I think it's good to see Yao show some 'tude, but it would be disappointing to see him involved in a fight (unless ofcourse he is struck first). Anyone, esp. a pro athlete, should be able to stay above that kind of stuff. I like that blood on the table protest move, tho :yes:


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

Since when has basketball become hockey that is like the second altercation the chinese team has gotten involved in.

Yao looks like jim carrey in me myself and irene when jim's character got his chin worked on. The hair style even matches a little bit.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

hitokiri315 said:


> Yao looks like jim carrey in me myself and irene when jim's character got his chin worked on. The hair style even matches a little bit.


lol,i really didn't realize it before u said so.:laugh:


----------



## rogue (Jul 5, 2005)

TracywtFacy said:


> Nah I think it's good to see Yao show some 'tude, but it would be disappointing to see him involved in a fight (unless ofcourse he is struck first). Anyone, esp. a pro athlete, should be able to stay above that kind of stuff. I like that blood on the table protest move, tho :yes:


Whoooa, don't scare me like that, training camp is a less than a month away, and the heading I see is "Yao got his jaw cut". I was thinking he'd be having his jaw wired like Rip did a few years ago. I can't even imagine him with that face mask. I'm glad he didn't engage the punk people don't give Yao enough credit, Shaq Yao Dke Z they could all snap on one of these little punks in the league one day since they get fouled all the time much harder than anyone else. I think all the centers do a good job of keeping their cool. :clap: Cant wait for the season :banana:


----------



## RipChord (Jul 27, 2005)

heeeeeee's a bleeder..


----------

